# Pelz Short Game Test



## feary (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has heard of or even tried the pelz short game test. We did it at county training and it gives you a short game handicap. I did really well and came out on top. Just would like to know how accurate it is?

By the way if you didn't know:
You hit 10 balls on each shot. 4points if you get it within 3 feet. 1 point if you get it within 6. 0 Points out of that.
There are 8 shots they are:
50 yard pitch shot
30 yard pitch shot
20 yard chip from rough
15 yard lob shot
10 yard bunker shot
15 yard bunker shot
10 yard chip from fringe
15 yard chip from rough

I thought it was a really good test and would like to hear any views on it.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Dec 17, 2009)

That sounds a great test, or even a drill for practicing. Out of curiosity what was your score? I dont think i'd get many within 6 ft let alone 3.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd seen it in his books but never actually gone out and tried it. Might give it a go this weekend (snow permitting) or over the Christmas break. It'll be the longer bunker shot and the thirty yard pitch that I'll struggle with. Well done for coming top


----------



## AMcC (Dec 17, 2009)

Pelz recommends trying it once to give yourself a base score, then practising to improve, then testing yourself once a month to monitor your progress.  You can also work out your "short game" handicap.


----------



## RGDave (Dec 17, 2009)

50 yard pitch shot ... that'll be 0 then
30 yard pitch shot ... might get a few 1 points, maybe more?
20 yard chip from rough .... a few 4 pointers
15 yard lob shot ... um, dunno
10 yard bunker shot ... ZERO, NOWT!!
15 yard bunker shot ... might get a few! all my bunker shots go about 15 yards!!!
10 yard chip from fringe ... that'll be 40 points then!!
15 yard chip from rough ... what's rough?

How do you work out the h'cap?

Sounds fun though.


----------



## RGDave (Dec 17, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Screwback (Dec 17, 2009)

This is an excellent test!

I have done at whilst practising as a junior and it is not as easy as you would think.

Would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been crying out for something like this. That's my short game practice routine sorted. Thank you for sharing. T


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2009)

Why are the women rubbish? Surely this should be the one thing they can compete at on a level field.


----------



## TonyN (Dec 18, 2009)

Might give this a try when it lightens up a bit, I think I would do reasonably well apart from the bunker shots.


----------



## RGDave (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd feel confident of scoring 80 plus. If I played all ten from each spot one after the other, maybe 100+. If I did them randomly one at a time, even 60 could be tough.

Am I right in thinking the max is 8 x 10 x 4 which is 320 points.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2009)

this gives the whole thing, all the tests including the 30 yard bunker shot left out of the OP, overall short game h/cap, individual test h/cap and a different point system too, a lot tougher!

http://www.3w9i.com/?p=45


----------



## ClarkeCAGC (Dec 19, 2009)

Are you sure that handicap thing is right i did it today and got 162pts which is of the charts?? i got 74 pts on the last two locations??


----------



## feary (Dec 19, 2009)

By the way I got 126 points which is a short game handicap of +2.


----------



## Screwback (Dec 19, 2009)

I think for the test to work you have to follow the rules to the word!


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 19, 2009)

You hit 10 balls on each shot. 4points if you get it within 3 feet. 1 point if you get it within 6. 0 Points out of that.
		
Click to expand...

It should be 4 points if you hole it, 2 if you get within 3 ft, 1 within 6ft......

It's a top drill though....now I just have find somewhere that I can do it!!!


----------



## roccokj (Dec 19, 2009)

I've got to try that test! Hopefully it wont snow in the morning tomorrow! 

Here is a similar one to do with putting:  Putting Test


----------



## RichE (Dec 19, 2009)

Just a thought but this would be a nice 'side' competition at your local golf club. Be a good warm up for a lot of people before an actual comp if people wanted the option to participate and if done over the course of the season, provide a good measure of improvement, or not!
Many a time i've taken 3-4 shots from 50 yards or less to ruin a card and this kind of practice/ test would certainly improve people's short game as it would provide more focus on these aspects whilst under the same on course pressure. Shame it's just started snowing - would have been a good one to try out!!


----------



## abjectplop (Feb 27, 2020)

Bumping an old thread I know but I tried this test today and found it great for focused short game practice....will be a staple of my practice routine this season with a view to sharpening the short game. Great to have a score to aim to beat every time I practice.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 27, 2020)

Whatever you all do. Never buy his books. He has some awesome ideas but his books are pack with soooooo much waffle.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 27, 2020)

Jigger said:



			Whatever you all do. Never buy his books. He has some awesome ideas but his books are pack with soooooo much waffle.
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2020)

Concept is brilliant and yes I got the book but, I found it restrictive and took away any feel. It became about hitting positions. I think if you have the brain for an analytical version of the short game it works


----------



## RangeMonkey (Feb 27, 2020)

I like Siekman’s books better. Similar ‘games’, but much shorter books, and I think I actually got more from than than I did from Pelz. I lose Pelz’s wisdom amongst the waffle, whereas Sieckman has very little waffle.

I‘m just waiting for some dry weather so I can put the games into practice 🤨


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			I like Siekman’s books better. Similar ‘games’, but much shorter books, and I think I actually got more from than than I did from Pelz. I lose Pelz’s wisdom amongst the waffle, whereas Sieckman has very little waffle.

I‘m just waiting for some dry weather so I can put the games into practice 🤨
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of these. Got any links


----------



## RangeMonkey (Feb 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never heard of these. Got any links
		
Click to expand...

Sure...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Short...our+short+game+solution&qid=1582838545&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Putti...GGHQMBXMVR3&psc=1&refRID=8E1V18RVHGGHQMBXMVR3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Sure...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Short...our+short+game+solution&qid=1582838545&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Putti...GGHQMBXMVR3&psc=1&refRID=8E1V18RVHGGHQMBXMVR3

Click to expand...

Cheers


----------

